# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.8 Released The First Update in 2013 Year

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM Rev 2.0.8 Released  * *Changes
--------**--*  *Add*  *GT-S7562L  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern GT-S7500L Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern GT-S7508 Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern GT-S6500L  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern  GT-S6500T Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern  GT-I8190L  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read & Write NVM  GT-I9305T  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read & Write NVM GT-I9305N  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read & Write NVM  GT-I8190N Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Flash/Reset Pattern   GT-S5690R   Direct Unlock/Flash/Reset Pattern  GT-N8020 Flash/Reset Pattern GT-S6010  Flash/Reset Pattern GT-S6012  Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I9080   Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I9082  Flash/Reset Pattern GT-S5292  Flash/Reset Pattern GT-S730M   Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I577   Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I9210 Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I9210T Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I8190 Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I8190L  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I8160   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I8160L Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I8160P  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I9305   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I317   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern GT-I317M Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E160K  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E160S Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E120K  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E120L  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E120S  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SHV-E110S  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I917  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I917R  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I777  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I747M    Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I717  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I717D  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I717M  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I747  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I717R  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I957R  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I957  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I957D  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I957M  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I757M  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-S730M  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T879  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T889   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T889V  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I747D    Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T999VRead & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T999Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-T769Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I677Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I937   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I997 Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I317Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern SGH-I317M Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SGH-I997R  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SC-02E   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SC-05D Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SCH-N719   Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SCH-I535 Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SCH-M490  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SCH-M710  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SCH-W890 Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SHW-M190S  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SHW-M110S  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SHW-M240S Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern  SHW-A250K  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern * *SHW-A210S Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern*  *SHW-A220S  Read & Write NVM/Flash/Reset Pattern EK-GC100 Flash  EK-GC100C Flash  * * Add Dongle Type Save For Future RUN   with this option you dont need select your dongle type every time you run  program just first time select your dongle and check Save My Dongle  Type For Next RUN after that you dont need select dongle type    *  *Download 
------------  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM ASANSAM SERVER الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**     Please Download this and Extract Content in C:\ASANSAM2**  *  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## fahd1006f

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

